# Good-bye Outbacks



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

As some of you know when we bought our Outback I became friends with the sales guy at the time, a guy named Lorre Jobs. Since that first purchase I've often spoken with him about the Outbacks as well as other members of the Russ Dean RV crew about them. For a while when I'd see them they would ask me about how things worked, and I know some of the members would come here to learn tips and tricks as well as solutions. Over the years we've purchase our Raptor and then our new Winnebago from them. So I have a good relationship with them. Lorre and his son have also been camping and ATV riding with our family.

So today I was saddened when he called me to let me know that they were dropping the Outback line. I was shocked, but he had told me before the Outbacks were not selling as well here as they were in other parts of the US. The new Keystone Passport line is coming in and in taking away from the Outback in some ways with lower weights. He noted that the white cabinets are either a love them or hate them type of thing as well.

As we talked about the change he said they were going to push to sell the remaining stock pretty quick, I would think if you are looking for an Outback this time of year in the Northwest it might be a time to get a good deal. I did a look online and they appear to have four in stock, Outback 25RS-S, Outback 26RS, Sydney Edition 27RLS and Kargoroo 23KRS. If you are interested drop me a note and I can get you contact info.

I do wonder if another area dealer would pick up the line or not, has anyone else see that happen? I haven't seen one of the Passports yet, but may stumble into one on my next trip out to the dealership. I sure hope this doesn't become a trend though, the Passporters.com just doesn't have the same ring to it... you know?

Sorry if this sounds like a commercial, its not meant to be, just kinda shocked to see the Outbacks leaving my neck of the woods.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> As some of you know when we bought our Outback I became friends with the sales guy at the time, a guy named Lorre Jobs. Since that first purchase I've often spoken with him about the Outbacks as well as other members of the Russ Dean RV crew about them. For a while when I'd see them they would ask me about how things worked, and I know some of the members would come here to learn tips and tricks as well as solutions. Over the years we've purchase our Raptor and then our new Winnebago from them. So I have a good relationship with them. Lorre and his son have also been camping and ATV riding with our family.
> 
> So today I was saddened when he called me to let me know that they were dropping the Outback line. I was shocked, but he had told me before the Outbacks were not selling as well here as they were in other parts of the US. The new Keystone Passport line is coming in and in taking away from the Outback in some ways with lower weights. He noted that the white cabinets are either a love them or hate them type of thing as well.
> 
> ...


there will be an Outback parked on the North side of Kennewick for a loonnngggg time if you get to aching to see one


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Passporters.com - NOPE.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> As some of you know when we bought our Outback I became friends with the sales guy at the time, a guy named Lorre Jobs. Since that first purchase I've often spoken with him about the Outbacks as well as other members of the Russ Dean RV crew about them. For a while when I'd see them they would ask me about how things worked, and I know some of the members would come here to learn tips and tricks as well as solutions. Over the years we've purchase our Raptor and then our new Winnebago from them. So I have a good relationship with them. Lorre and his son have also been camping and ATV riding with our family.
> 
> So today I was saddened when he called me to let me know that they were dropping the Outback line. I was shocked, but he had told me before the Outbacks were not selling as well here as they were in other parts of the US. The new Keystone Passport line is coming in and in taking away from the Outback in some ways with lower weights. He noted that the white cabinets are either a love them or hate them type of thing as well.
> 
> ...


there will be an Outback parked on the North side of Kennewick for a loonnngggg time if you get to aching to see one








[/quote]

Same Here In Maryland!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magellan (Dec 5, 2007)

The Passport does not compare to the Outback. They are making a big mistake. The weights on the Passport are better but the Outback by far is the better trailer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well that's a bummer! They sure seem to be selling well here in the Portland area. I wonder if there is more to the story than meets the eye.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

So the "Russ Dean" plaque on my Outback will soon be a collectors item.

Let the bidding war begin.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't see many Outbackers around here in Arizona. Maybe because toyhaulers have become so popular and even the kargaroo doesn't offer the full size garage. Maybe it's the white cabinets. I hated them at first but then learned to like them with the wood look flooring. Dealers agree to purchase a certain amount of inventory. Maybe Keystone's increasing their quota and they just feel that it can't be met. Who knows.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg....ya even notice our sig file pictures have the Outback blocked at the same angle with a small tree?

I just thought that was interesting....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow Jim. Y'all are just noticing the similarities of your signatures?









Mitch posted about that a LONG time ago. Even mentioned that he had to search a LONG time to find that same tree!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> campmg....ya even notice our sig file pictures have the Outback blocked at the same angle with a small tree?
> 
> I just thought that was interesting....


That is pretty funny. As Dan mentioned, there was a bit of chatter about just that awhile back. I think our good friend skippershe thought it was quite funny too. I even had to get a 3/4 Yukon XL to complete the effect. Don't worry though, I won't tell anyone where our secret spot is.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> campmg....ya even notice our sig file pictures have the Outback blocked at the same angle with a small tree?
> 
> I just thought that was interesting....


That is pretty funny. As Dan mentioned, there was a bit of chatter about just that awhile back. I think our good friend skippershe thought it was quite funny too. I even had to get a 3/4 Yukon XL to complete the effect. Don't worry though, I won't tell anyone where our secret spot is.
[/quote]

Guess I must have missed that thread.....I was MIA for a while.

...thanks for keeping our spot a secret.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> You can always come up to B.C. for your outback fix.


I'd like to get up there sometime soon. i hear there are some great camping locations and awesome scenery.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You can always come up to B.C. for your outback fix.


I'd like to get up there sometime soon. i hear there are some great camping locations and awesome scenery.
[/quote]
Ill second that. id love to get up there. especially since it is so close....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Did I hear "_Outbacker Rally in B.C._"?
Sign me up!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Did I hear "_Outbacker Rally in B.C._"?
> Sign me up!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Let the good times roll...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> Scenery? You want scenery???
> Hedly B.C.
> 
> or
> Monck Provincial Park


Now this is a GREAT camping site. If you could just get rid of that other camper down the road...

http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/n150/ke...ent=outback.jpg

(couldn't link your the picture...so you'll have to click on the link)


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I test towed and looked at the 28BHS Passport. Without a doubt, next to a Zephyr, that was the most poorly assembled trailer I had ever been in. The black tank handle was gone, the couch armrest was literally falling off. I was very disappointed the dealer even showed it to me. Doors didn't close solid. Poor seam alignment in places, fit and finish was far below par.
Before I bought it, I spoke to the Heartland factory about the resemblence physically to the North Trail we bought. He said Heartland BOUGHT a Passport, and disassembled it piece by piece in the factory to see what they did NOT want in their unit. WOW....
Mark


----------

